# Chinchillas



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i picked up three Chinchillas today the owner was rehoming them as the kids had lost intrest there very friendly and tame and i am in love already, all i need now is a boyfriend for the girls would love a mosiac! heres pics i snapped quickly while there were getting put back in there cage


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww very nice chillas have such cute faces:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww wow they are just adorable :flrt:


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

nice :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

How sweet Clare - congrats 

I would be very tempted to find a nice standard male personally ad I much prefer standards and the range of greys they can throw out 

Difficult to tell from the pics if they are light standards or dark beiges lol


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would say they are hetero beige!

They are very sweet, I used to have 75 chins, but only have 9 now!!


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

aww so cute dunno if u want a baby buy we've just had a male and female baby chinchilla lol mums a mosiac dads a wilson white and the babies are grey vair cute tho heres a pic


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks the girls are like a very light grey with white splashes up the side with a tint of beige? we had chins at college and thats where i fell in love with them!!!!!

there a bit skinny for my like so going to get them on a better diet before i bring a male in i have found a website for a lady in York that breeds chins she has some pretty ones.

oh dear i can see this gettign juts as addictive as my mice and rats :whistling2:


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

they are gorgeous,we used to breed them.our last one died last year,age 15yrs.

mandie


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to breed chins...  Do miss them sometimes... Your girls are gorgeous (hetero beiges, btw) 

You know you shouldn't breed two whites together (wilson white and mosai are different names for the same chinchilla color) as **** white is lethal...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yes  but i could breed Beige with mosiac right? nice to know the colour its been a while since i have done anything with chin colours.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

What sized cage have you got them in... it looks a bit small?? You might want to think about putting something over the mesh on the floor as well; I've seen a lot of chinchillas with feet problems from being forced to walk over mesh.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

cage is 4ft tall x 4ft wide x 3ft depth its three layers how can you tell size from pics! and it has got something on the base! i haven't run into this blind i have been after chins for years i have done research and also did ND animal care were we cared for chins

EDIT: admit their need more stuff in the cage for enrichment but i only picked them up yesterday i am going today to get stuff for them.


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

> yes  but i could breed Beige with mosiac right? nice to know the colour its been a while since i have done anything with chin colours.


Yes you could. The babies could be standard, wilson white, beige or pink white. I breed chins too:2thumb:


To go back a few posts Shelley, are you the same Shelley from CU? If so nice to "see" you again  I wondered with you having Newfoundlands.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ok got to ask CU? also what male would you recommend getting ?


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol CU is a forum Chinchillas Unlimited. Male wise you could use 
beige x std = beige and std babies
beige x ww = ww, beige or std babies
beige x beige = beige or **** beige babies
beige x black velvet = beige, black velvet, std or brown velvet babies
beige x pink white = beige, std, **** beige, ww, pink white babies

Usually if you want to keep the quality up ie for showing, then it is better to use stds with colours but if you want to breed pretty colours then any of the above would be good. The beiges you have look nice quality just look for a nice blocky,good quality male and you will be fine


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sue said:


> Lol CU is a forum Chinchillas Unlimited. Male wise you could use
> beige x std = beige and std babies
> beige x ww = ww, beige or std babies
> beige x beige = beige or **** beige babies
> ...


thanks for that will look for a black velvet or a Pink white then, will have a look at the forum to, i am really taken with my girls there so friendly and brilliant to watch!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry... I wasn't very clear earlier... Somebody posted on your thread (can't be bothered to look who it was) that they bred a wilson white with a mosaic.  Wasn't aiming that one at you, Clare :wink:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Sorry... I wasn't very clear earlier... Somebody posted on your thread (can't be bothered to look who it was) that they bred a wilson white with a mosaic.  Wasn't aiming that one at you, Clare :wink:


oh ok i wondered if it was because i said i would like mosaic lol. went a bit crazy today and bought loads of chin toys and got them a better diet as i am not happy with the one there one so i have mixed it with the new stuff so there get used to it.
Clare


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I love shopping for my critters, so I know what you mean!! *lol* My chins did really well on the Supa Chinchilla Excel. It's VERY high in fiber (the highest I've seen, actually), so if great for their teeth.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yes i tried to find that but non of my shops sell it! going to ask to have it ordered in for me, the diet there was on was like a herbal one and there were just picking out there fave bits!


----------

